# plain ole chicken salad



## bakerlady29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi guys and gals. I was hoping someone in here would know of a good chicken salad recipe!! It is actually my mom who is looking for one and she asked me and I have not come up with a chicken salad that I have liked so far. She has tried a few, one made with mandrian oranges, and one with sweetened condensed milk, and they didn't like either of them. What she is looking for is just a plain jane chicken salad. She wants to use noodles and diced chicked breasts, and I know that ranch is not an option(dad doesn't like it), but from there she is lost. Any ideas of something with some good flavor to it, but nothing fancy(as she put it, lol)??? I also hope to get some good responses so I can have a chicken salad recipe that I can whip up myself too!! I thank you for taking the time to read this and thank you for any suggestions you might have=)


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Baker,

A 'traditional' chix salad would consist of sweet pickle relish, mayo, diced celery and some salt and pepper. (Find a potato salad recipe you like, except for German Potato Salad, and substitute the chix for the potato.)

If you'd like to add a little more pazazz to it, I've found Old Bay Seasoning (the kind used for seafood on the east coast) is absolutely grand! I used to make about 14 qts a day for a 35 seat tea room.

Other add ins include any mustards, squirts of hot sauce, chopped nuts, halved grapes (not my favorite, but the tea room customers loved it), and diced roasted red peppers. Heck, even commercial salsas worked in with the mayonnaise tastes great.

By her using chicken breasts, the product will be drier than if she used leg and thigh meat too. Keep that in mind.

Ciao,


----------

